# My tren got cloudy



## Mean Machine (Jan 30, 2014)

I just noticed one of my tren E vials is a little cloudy and not as clear as my other vials.  I think my girlfriend had the window open and it got cold in the bedroom.   how can I fix it?   do i just drop the vial in some hot water?   do i need to vent the vial with a 25 gauge needle?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2014)

Mean Machine said:


> I just noticed one of my tren E vials is a little cloudy and not as clear as my other vials.  I think my girlfriend had the window open and it got cold in the bedroom.   how can I fix it?   do i just drop the vial in some hot water?   do i need to vent the vial with a 25 gauge needle?



Don't vent it it will come out the needle whole just drop it in a boiling pot.


----------



## bronco (Jan 30, 2014)

I run mine under hot water, as soon as it clears I draw it out and pin


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 30, 2014)

Put mine in a coffee cup in microwave. .


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Put mine in a coffee cup in microwave. .



This could ruin the tren, tren don't like too much heat.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea bro the same has been happening to me only because when I got my shipment it was - 20 ° outside,  so yea it pretty much froze. But, all I did (multiple times) was heat up a coffee cup full of water in the microwave for about 2 - 3 minutes than as soon as I got it out i dropped my tren in and let it sit for about 5 mins. I did this process about  4 - 5 times and now everything is gtg.  Hope this helps ya bud.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 30, 2014)

Like 30 sec..


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 30, 2014)

I heat the water in the cup for 1 minute. It should be enough, 2 to 3 minutes is way too much.


----------



## Mean Machine (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks guys,   my tren is now back to normal.   one minute in the kettle fixed it.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 30, 2014)

I want sfg to chime in again on the cup microwave. . I do this often before pinning and hope im not hurting it..


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> I want sfg to chime in again on the cup microwave. . I do this often before pinning and hope im not hurting it..



It's ok for compounds that withstand high heat but tren is not one of them.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like the microwaves would also damage the hormone.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 31, 2014)

Never put Tren or Bacon in the microwave.....Use an oven, it tastes better


----------

